# Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

					Der Extrem-Übertakter michel90 zeigt über Hwbot seine Sammlung an Intel-CPUs für den Sockel 775. Insgesamt über 2.300 Exemplare haben sich laut eigenen Aussagen angehäuft, das macht ein Gesamtgewicht von über 70 Kilogramm. Das Austesten jedes einzelnen Prozessors dürfte da einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*


----------



## Amigo (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Sind ja mittlerweile relativ günstig... 

Auf dass ihm wenigstens eine CPU einen neuen Rekord einfährt! 

(Die Menge ist einfach "krank" )


----------



## drstoecker (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Respekt!


----------



## Bandicoot (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Or geil, da hat einen der CPU Virus gepackt. Voll Infiziert  Krass, ich hoffe er hat auch an 1 Sockel 775 Board gedacht, zum Testen.


----------



## azzih (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Und keine einzige LGA 771 CPU dabei? Die laufen doch mit Mod so geil in den LGA 775 Brettern  Würde mich mal interessieren was er aus den elite Xeons so rauspresst


----------



## Bandicoot (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



azzih schrieb:


> Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.



Wenn er jede für 1€ verkauft sind das auch 2 Titan X !


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



azzih schrieb:


> Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.



Du hast den Sinn von Hwbot nicht verstanden glaube ich ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Irre, manch einer (wenn nicht gar die meisten) machen sich schon ernste gedankten wenn sie deren einzige CPU aufrüsten, aber diese zahl sprengt alles was ich jemals für möglich gehalten habe


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



azzih schrieb:


> Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.



Als Wertanlage wird er die wohl auch nicht gekauft haben 

Das ist für einige ein Hobby wie für andere der Schrebergarten oder das Auto.
Bzw. verdient er damit evtl. sogar Geld, wenn er wirklich neue Rekorde aufstellt? Das weiß ich nicht..

Wär auf jeden Fall eine spannende Frage, wie man den "Besten" aus diesem Sortiment jagen kann


----------



## Kondar (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



azzih schrieb:


> Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.



äh nein.
So "schlecht" sind die älteren nun auch nicht; nicht von den ganzen Zahlen unnötig blenden lassen.
Habe als "Aktuellen Retro-Rechner" ein Q8200 und für 1080 @60Hz  reicht es idR. bei den meisten Spielen noch.
Hatte vor ca. 6 Monaten ein Q8300 für 80€ verkauft und das dürfte mehr sein als das reine Material wert ist


----------



## StarforceZx (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Tausche gerne meinen Q8200 gegen was besseres


----------



## azzih (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Klar funktionieren viele Spiele auf mit guten 775iger Prozessoren noch. Hatte damals zwei davon und konnte die auch gewinnbringend weiterverkaufen. Trotzdem wird jeder halbwegs aktuelle Prozessor mit den alten Intels den Boden aufwischen, sei es ein i3, FX,FM2+ oder selbst ein PentiumG oder Athlon 5350 für 40-50€. Wüsste deswegen nicht warum man die in Masse horten sollte.


----------



## bootzeit (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



azzih schrieb:


> Und was will er damit? Wert wird das nix mehr sein, nur die Quad 9550 gehn noch ganz gut weg, der Rest dürfte eher Hardwareschrott sein.



Och mein C2Q "Hardwareschrott" stämmt noch so allerhand, will man gar nicht meinen .


----------



## Elthy (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Wo hat der die alle her? Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das er irgendwie an unverkaufte Ladenbestände gelangt ist...


----------



## mannefix (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Ist das normal?


----------



## 3-way (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Wenn er das Zeug jetzt verkauft kriegt er noch ein paar Dollar dafür.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Eine Super Sammlung um es einem Dritte-Welt Land zu spenden, dort werden sie sicher noch geschätzt.
Irgendeinem Land wo es Wüste gibt, und der Strombedarf egal ist weil man dort überall Sonnenkollektoren aufstellen kann.


----------



## Chrissi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Der hat die ganzen CPUs doch nicht gekauft, weil er denkt, dass die im Wert steigen oder so. Der selektiert die alle und Bencht dann mit den Besten für Ergebnisse auf hwbot.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7318888 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Super Sammlung um es einem Dritte-Welt Land zu spenden, dort werden sie sicher noch geschätzt.
> Irgendeinem Land wo es Wüste gibt, und der Strombedarf egal ist weil man dort überall Sonnenkollektoren aufstellen kann.


3. Welt ?  Kommt schwer drauf an mit ner spende von 2000 Cpus kann da glaub ich keiner was anfangen, da wäre es besser die ganzen alten Pentium 2-4 PCs die bei uns einfach auf der Müllhalde landen zu spenden....  die 775er werden hier noch hoch geschätzt, wenn ich für jeden PC den ich/Verwandte in Verwendung habe einen neuen i3/Athlon nehmen würde wäre ich aber arm dran


----------



## Norisk699 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*



mannefix schrieb:


> Ist das normal?



Jedem sein Hobby!

Wenn manch Autofanatiker tausende Euros in Tuning von alten Golfs ausgibt dann gibts auch keinen Aufschrei.

Mit der Sammlung hat er nicht mal so schlecht Chancen auch "den einen" CPU gefunden zu haben. Also... der einzig wahre...der für die Rekorde... 

Ich hoffe er hat genug Stickstoff vorrätig 

Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## Rolk (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Hat der jetzt wirklich 2300 CPUs angehäuft und nie auch nur teilweise ausgetestet/selektiert?


----------



## DasRegal (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Er war wahrscheinlich einfach zu faul die CPUs wieder zu verkaufen. Zu meinen HWBot Zeiten habe ich auch immer bei Ebay so 100er Packs Athlon CPUs gekauft und dann getestet. Allerdings habe ich nach dem selektieren den Rest halt gleich wieder bei Ebay eingestellt und wenn noch was seltenes dazwischen war halt einzeln. 
Im Gegensatz zu alten CPUs haben die neueren CPUs aber einen sehr geringen Schrottwert. 
Sockel A Keramik CPUs sind so 1,50-2€ wert.
Sockel A Plastik CPUs haben schon deutlich weniger Gold/Silber und kommen nur noch auf 1€
Sockel 775 CPUs kommen gerade mal auf einen Wert von 10-20 Cent pro cpu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Interessant zu sehen was so mancher da anhäuft. Jeder hat ein Hobby wo Geld eher nebensächlich ist, egal ob es eher Sinn frei sein könnte oder nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Ein Fuhrpark an CPU´s, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Crogge (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Wenn normale _(Kaum bzw. nicht OC fähige)_ 775er Core2Duo/Core2Quad CPUs über sind bin ich am Kauf interessiert. Einfach PN schreiben oder cpt.crogge auf Skype adden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Das hier kein Marktplatz ist und daher so etwas nicht erlaubt ist ist dir schon klar oder?


----------



## minicoopers (13. April 2015)

*AW: Die größte Sockel-775-Sammlung? Hwbot-Mitglied sammelt über 2.300 CPUs*

Nette Sammlung  


Und ich dachte ich hätte ein paar 775 CPUs.... aber das ist ja dann nichts dagegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

